# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Acueducto de la Peña Cortada

## Luján

Aquí os dejo unas fotos tomadas en el acueducto romano de la Peña Cortada, en el municipio de Calles, Valencia entre otros.

Esta estructura data del siglo I, D.C. y se desconoce su destino, aunque se supone que llevaba el agua hasta las inmediaciones de Valencia, quizás a Paterna. Otros dicen que Lliria (más cercana) o incluso Sagunto (personalmente lo dudo)

algunos enlaces sobre la estructura:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acueduc...C3%B1a_Cortada (wikipedia)
http://www.jdiezarnal.com/acueductodelapenacortada.html (J. Díez Arnal)
http://www.cechelva.org/penyacortada.htm (Cechelva)

Las imágenes:

así se ve desde lejos:


Un poco más cerca:


Dentro del acueducto:


El puente romano que cruza el barranco del gato:


Mi novia en uno de los respiraderos del acueducto:




Espero algún día poder volver y hacer más recorrido.

----------


## perdiguera

Cuantas presas, puentes, acueductos hay en España que se dicen romanas incluso románicas y luego no tienen ni 400 años.
Por lo demás bonitas fotos y delicioso lugar.

----------


## Luján

> Cuantas presas, puentes, acueductos hay en España que se dicen romanas incluso románicas y luego no tienen ni 400 años.
> Por lo demás bonitas fotos y delicioso lugar.


Tienes razón, pero no creo que sea el caso de este acueducto, pues se han hecho averiguaciones cuando se decretó Bien de Interés Cultural por la GV, y no creo que hayan metido tanto la pata, más aún cuando se le considera entre los cuatro acueductos más importantes de España.

----------


## perdiguera

No lo decía por éste, que por la fábrica tiene toda la pinta de ser romano, sino en general ya que se tiene la costumbre de llamar romano o románico a las cosas antiguas, generalmente sin razón.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas imágenes de ese sitio que tanto trabajo me dió ayer... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , menos mal, que pillé a Fede de faena,  :Smile: 
Gracias por mostrarlo en el Foro.

----------

